# Kato - Identifying Kato Coupler to replace broken one on locomotive



## StopThatTrain (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi All - I'm new to the site/forum and model trains in general, but appreciate all the skill, knowledge, passion (and most of all, patience!) so many people have on here already. I bought a Kato N-scale set for a holiday trainset to do with the kids each year (I know, probably my first mistake mixing N with young kids!! But it was either N scale due to space constraints or nothing for the time being). The other day the littlest one got excited and knocked the locomotive off and the rear coupler broke. I've read a bunch on couplers and might consider updating to other brands at some point in the future... but for now, I just want to try to find the same kato knuckle coupler that was broken so I can replace it and get the train back up and running correctly as we only have a few Kato cars for the set now. I tried looking everywhere to find what part I need but have not had any success. *The locomotive is a Kato Union Pacific ( Kato Product Number: 17670381).* I thought it would be pretty straightforward to find a parts diagram or easy to determine what the replacement part would be as they obviously are susceptible to being broken - and 2 hours later, here I am. Appreciate any help in identifying what the standard Kato coupler would be for this type of locomotive. Thank you in advance and happy holidays to all.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

What kind of locomotive is it? AC4400Cw…

Actually, the couplers are really not susceptible to breaking, but dropping them will likely do it….

Here is the PDF that shows which Micro Trains coupler you need….just scroll down to your locomotive….

Micro Trains/Kato AC4400Cw Coupler

Looks like you need 2004-1 (001 02 052)


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> What kind of locomotive is it? F unit?


That is the AC4400 model.

@StopThatTrain, if you go to the KATO website and click the link for the locomotive model, there is a parts link right under the main picture before you get to the list of various railroads that they sell. For your engine, this is the parts list:




__





Kato USA: Precision Railroad Models






search.cartserver.com


----------



## StopThatTrain (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you for the timely help and suggestions, Old_Hobo and Steve. I think I was able to locate the appropriate part(s) and order some replacements. This exercise has made me realize I have a lot more to learn than I originally thought and too little time to master this hobby with our young kids getting all our attention in our free time. Hopefully we can get the train back up and running well for the rest of the holidays soon. To see their excitement when it was running was well worth the price of the replacement parts. I was able to find a couple videos on youtube on how to replace with a new coupler.... Fingers crossed I'm not posting here again begging for more help after another failed venture. Thanks again happy holidays to all.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

If you get stuck, post away, that's what the forum is for. For what is with, these aren't all that hard to change couplers on. It's a little fiddly due to the size, but I have swapped couplers on 3 kato C44s. I if you are using the Kato coupler I recommend getting a package of centering springs, I damaged one or 2 on my first try. MTL conversions have their own if I remember correctly. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

StopThatTrain said:


> Thank you for the timely help and suggestions, Old_Hobo and Steve. I think I was able to locate the appropriate part(s) and order some replacements. This exercise has made me realize I have a lot more to learn than I originally thought and too little time to master this hobby with our young kids getting all our attention in our free time. Hopefully we can get the train back up and running well for the rest of the holidays soon. To see their excitement when it was running was well worth the price of the replacement parts. I was able to find a couple videos on youtube on how to replace with a new coupler.... Fingers crossed I'm not posting here again begging for more help after another failed venture. Thanks again happy holidays to all.


StopThatTrain;

As vette-kid says, the whole purpose of this forum is to exchange information about model railroading, among people who are interested. That includes a lot of questions from "Newbies, that are routinely answered by "not-so newbies." We don't mind at all. If you have questions, feel free to ask here. You might also be interested in the book "Getting Started in Model Railroading" by Jeff Wilson. It covers all the basics in simple text & color photos. You can order a copy from www.amazon.com 

The attached files are some I wrote for new modelers. The first one, on handling small parts, may be helpful now. The others later on, if you get hooked on this hobby. (Odds are you will.😄) 
If your train is set up on the floor, that's bad. Dust & carpet fibers will get into the locomotive and damage it. It will be safer from both dust, and small children, if you can get it up onto a table. At a bare minimum put a clean bed sheet between the floor and the track. That will help a little with the dust problem, but not the kid problem.

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## StopThatTrain (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks all. I have started the operation and now trying to figure out how to get the retaining spring back in... Do you put in last after the coupler center post is installed back in the train shell, or do you have to put the retaining spring back in place in the coupler center post before reinstalling the coupler center post? Pretty good challenge working with these little parts - I will be well poised for the board game "Operation" with the kids when I finish with this surgery on the patient on my desk right now...


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I put them in after it's all in place. Ymmv

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

